# Wharfies



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

I thought that Wharfies and their acrimonious desputes, which were always with us in the 60,s and 70,s are still going strong in Auckland.
Perhaps our New Zealand friends can let us know if they still are as militant as ever.
http://www.porttechnology.org/newsletter/newsletter_template/pti_newsletter_02_04_2012/


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

That Maersk statement told it like it is,continuity of supply is paramount so goodbye Auckland.


----------

